

Korea's incubator, Litmus, looks familiar - tomh
http://venturebeat.com/2007/08/30/koreas-incubator-litmus-looks-familiar/

======
SwellJoe
Looks like a complicated home pregnancy test.

------
vegashacker
The red flower graduation icon looks like it's dying. That's kind of funny.

